# Finding it very hard to adopt from a rescue group



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

I have tried twice to adopt from a rescue group, but they do not seem interested in giving out their dogs. It is no wonder people buy from breeders. I have one GSD right now, she is great.

They have said that having a kennel 400 squ ft outside kennel is not good enough to keep it in when not home, less than 10 hours per week. It would only be in this area less than 10 hours per week, not day. Is this considered a large kennel area? A small dog run? Is it good to have this? I can not leave a dog inside with our cats, its not 100% safe.

I have no fenced yard, therefore I can not have a dog, they seem to think. Even though my current dog is only outside when supervised, many hours a day, and I have 2 acres cleared out of 50 acres of trees surrounding my house, I live in a forest.

I would think any dog would love to live to live with me, but these local groups do not want to know. I can post photos of my yard and area if anyone wants to see it. I have invited them out to see how I live.

Is this normal? I think its sad.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

All rescues, humane societies, and shelters have their own rules when it comes to whom they adopt to and whom they don't. A rescue's primary focus is to make sure their dogs go to a home that will be their forever home, and where the dog will be cared for in a way they approve of. No rescue will, for example, adopt a dog to a home that tells them the dog will be kept outside to "guard the property".

Now, some rescues are more practical about deciding where their dogs go than others. I know some are absolutely set on the fact that you must have a fenced yard and must have at least a 6ft privacy fence. Others are not and will be happy to adopt to someone without a fence, as long as that person is able to properly exercise the dog by walking several times a day, leashed, and providing other exercise as well.

I have not heard of a rescue that would not automatically require a home visit before making a decision to adopt to you or not, but then again, I am sure there are some out there.

I don't see why you couldn't leave your dog in the house. Crated or gated off works just fine. I have two cats and a GSD and that works great for us. My dog would prefer to be inside rather than out in a run/kennel any day.

You could always look at other rescues.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just talking about stuff like this on another thread. Though a bit more ridiculous than no fence. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post867527


The groups I have worked with require a fence to adopt a dog, it is pretty standard. Though your property does sound wonderful, seems like they would at least do a home visit. 
Depends on off leash laws too. They cannot adopt to someone no matter how big their yard..planning on having the dog off leash ior fence in their yard. 

Though frustrating, they have their reasons and know the laws. They usally have the animals best interest in mind. 

I understand how you feel. I have had people tell me they do not want to go through a rescue because of the paperwork alone.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I personally do not like to adopt to anyone that leaves the dog outside during the day. I do not have a fence rule, but I do prefer the dog to be inside when the owners are not home. Could you crate the dog inside so that he/she could not get to the cats?

Also, were you planning on leaving both dogs in the outdoor kennel together? What if the dogs get into a fight when you are not home to supervise? This is another reason why I believe in crating.

From what you have told us I don't think you are a bad owner, but I can understand why some rescues would not want to adopt to you.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I think the biggest issue we have with outside unsupervised is that most of the dogs we get have serious seperation issues.

We try to match people with a dog from an owner request, that may already be used to that enviroment.

It might take a while but we usually get a call from an owner that is a good fit, and then we try to hook up the owner and the person interested.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I can understand your discouragement. As other people have said, different groups have their rules and their reasons for those rules. People who rehabilitate animals go to a lot of work and are heavily invested in the animal - if they didn't care, it would be easier to adopt.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Have you considered adopting a dog from a shelter? They are full of dogs literally dying for a chance at a home.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Holy cow, that could be disappointing. I hope the response from the groups you have dealt with is not normal. 

Actually, you set up sounds great for the right dog. I do foster work, and cannot have a fence because I live in a flood plain. 

I am buying an outdoor kennel tomorrow, only because I live along a river and a few dogs in my area have drown going through thin ice. 

However, your kennel is hugh, and the surrounding property sounds great for another dog. 

A few people have tried to apoligize for the rescue groups you refer to. However, if you are an OK guy with dogs I could place one with you immediately.

I would like to know the names of the rescues you have dealt with, but please do it via a personal E mail.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Daisy,

this guy's cage is bigger then some folks yards. Because I live in a flood plain I cannot put up a fence. Nonetheless, my rescue allows me to foster dogs, and I personally do the home visits, and have declined some folks for various reasons. For example, a dog that runs on a busy street.

The key, aside from safety issues, is the realtionship between the people that want to adopt a dog and the dog's reaction.

We now have about 40 German Shepherds available for adoption and I suspect less then 20 fosters. One lady actually has thirteen of the dogs. To some extent when placing a dog this also has to be considered. Why, because as an NPO we are either broke, or some of the dogs might be put to death.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Finding it very hard to adopt from a rescue gr*

There are thousands of rescues and they all have different rules. Some have no rules and don't even do homechecks while others have fence requirements, don't want to allow you to leave your dog outside when you're not home, etc. I have lived places where I didn't have a fence and there were groups who wouldn't adopt to me. I just found a different group who would. I've had the same problems with vaccinations and vet care since I titer and treat my dogs holistically. For some rescues this isn't acceptable and for others it is. 

I am sorry you are having trouble with your local group. I would second the advice to adopt through a shelter or find a different rescue group who is willing to work with you.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

a 400 square foot kennel is 20x20, that's not really very big as a yard or play area, but it's fine for a kennel. I suspect the bigger issue is having the dog unattended outside. That would make me uncomfortable in most instances too. It means that if the dog digs or climbs out, it could be hours before anyone knows it's missing, it means that the dog is vulnerable to theft or harassment from passing people. If the kennel is somewhere totally safe and perhaps has concrete footing, that would resolve those concerns to some extent, but without seeing it and just hearing kenneled unattended for 10 hours, I can see why some people might worry. 

Without having seen your application, I don't know what other issues there might be. Or perhaps there are no issues and the rescue is simply overwhelmed and taking a long time to get back to people. Then there are those (fairly rare) rescues who just seem unwilling to place dogs, but I think they're the exception not the rule. As Ruth says, every rescue is different and I mentioned, there are LOADS of shelter dogs needing homes. If someone wants to adopt, there is ALWAYS a way to do that! So if you want to get a loving companion and save a life in the bargain, I encourage you to persevere.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

yea timber1 it sounds like a wonderful owner to me, but i dunno his local laws....or why this rescue is saying no. 

around here fenced in yards are standard with rescues and no kill shelters (we having chaining laws in some areas too). 

Thought it was standard. I guess from other responses it is not.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are always two sides of a story timber...before you condemn the rescues.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Finding it very hard to adopt from a rescue gr*

I just wanted to add that while I do not support iron clad rules because I think they do rule out some wonderful homes, I do think rescues must have standards and enforce them. Having worked with several different rescues and seen dogs come back through no fault of their own, I know that the rules are there in an effort to protect the dogs' well being as well as to ensure that the dogs are getting placed in forever homes where they will be well treated. 

It is NOT easy to adopt through rescue but it IS easy to adopt from a shelter so if you're looking for an easy process then that is certainly the way to go.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Finding it very hard to adopt from a rescue gr*

Timber1----


> Quote: Why, because as an NPO we are either broke, or some of the dogs might be put to death.


sorry..I don't understand the last part of this statement...I do understand the "broke" comment.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

First your comment. I did not condemn the resuces, work for one, and have never placed a dog that was ever returned. So get off your high horse and read my response. 

The Op deserves a home visit, and as I said our rescue group has some dogs that might fit perfectly, albeit after a home visit.

Why LOL, do you think I condemm the rescues, considering I work for one, serve as a foster, and donating tough of $$$ to my group.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Finding it very hard to adopt from a rescue gr*

Our group has some dogs that are difficult to deal with, and at times the issue of putting a particular dog down because of the animals behavior, toward kids or other pets comes up. We are very concerned about a dog biting a kid, or killing another family pet.

However, we have an excellent trainer whohelps us and no dog has been euthanized in the past few years. Nonetheless, the issue comes up each time our group is concerned about a so called mean or aggressive dog. I could add more, but suffice it to say we get plenty of dogs that need a lot of work.

The dog I got and suggested would do well with the OP, is one of those animals. However, both the President of our group and I know this dog will find a good home.

As for the person that suggested I was putting down rescue groups, perhaps she needs to give my comments another read.

Finally, many of the dogs we get were scheduled to be killed, and once in our care they do fine.

Actually, a few names that we adopted from the urgent rescue section are Harley and Hogan, and they have been adopted and are doing fine.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

You were condemning the rescues by assuming they were in the wrong.......and asking for their names....

I was just reminding you that there are always two sides.....so don't run with this and assume either side is wrong........

And quite frankly...as an adoption coordinator...if they did not pass the application process and/or interview....they do not get a homevisit. 

Knowing the rescue you are with personally...they too have stringent criteria.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I cannot understand why to leave a dog in a tiny crate where they can move the minimum when you are NOT home could be better than to be in an outside kennel where the dog can play, move and make enough muscular tone unless you live in extreme weather conditions or have big predators in the proximities.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:if they did not pass the application process and/or interview....they do not get a homevisit.


exactly..


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI cannot understand why to leave a dog in a tiny crate where they can move the minimum when you are NOT home could be better than to be in an outside kennel where the dog can play, move and make enough muscular tone unless you live in extreme weather conditions or have big predators in the proximities.


My crates are not tiny - not even for a GSD. I personally would never leave my dogs out in the elements - heat, cold, rain, thunderstorms. Also, someone could very easily come and steal the dog - yes...it does happen!

As far as the poster of this thread - why can't you simply leave the cat in a bedroom with either the door closed while you are not home or with an extra tall gate at the door as I have. It works fine. There is no need to keep the dogs outside just because they do not get along with the cat. I can personally attest to this method and it works great. The cat is safe and the dogs are happy and not crated. I always crate my fosters until I know how they get along with the other dogs, but at this point, I do not have any dogs crated when I am not home and my cat remains safe.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Wow, please back up. Considering I foster for a rescue, I am not condeming rescues. 

It is ironic you know the rescue I work with, and yet imply I am condeming rescue groups. 

My response was based on one situation with a rescue group. And as I told the OP, our rescue group could find a dog for the person, but not until a home inspection. Of course there are two sides, and that is why a home inspection is important, but the OP never got that.

"Knowing the rescue you are with personally...they too have stringent criteria."

Yes, my group does have stringent criteria for adoption. But our President also is open minded and listens. The result is we have placed dogs, that are wonderful, and bonded quite well in their new homes. 

I am currently working with a dog described as mean and aggressive, and I had a difficult time with her so asked for advice.
The one good suggestion was bring the dog, Zoie, to a training class. The guy works with Germans Shepherds, and has actually trained the best dog the Milwaukee Police have ever had.

It worked, but our President has yet to meet Zoie since she appeared to be so violent.

So she will not let me post the dog for adoption. Our compromise, next Thursday I take a dog named Cowboy who jumped through a second story window and she gets Zoie. I need this like a shot through my head, but Zoie will end up in a good home, and hopefully I can help Cowboy.

Now lets see, based on your comments and personal E Mail, I don't support rescue groups.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

sigh...forget it Timber...


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Back to the original subject: I just placed a dog with a very nice couple that other rescues wouldn't consider adopting to for a few reasons in that they were moving shortly from overseas back to stateside. I don't know which rescues he contacted and I understand thier policies, I didn't ask for specifics, I just processed the application and checked references. The end result is a great dog got a great home and I also got a very nice donation. I didn't expect a donation, I just wanted to place the dog. Keep checking different rescues, one is bound to work with you.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry but I don't care HOW big your kennel area is. I would not adopt a dog to someone that leaves them outside, unattended.



> Quote:Smoky, a German shepherd mix, vanished from this home after his owner let him out.
> 
> Hours later, workers at a nearby park found Smoky. The dog had been hanged by his collar from a swing until he suffocated.


This happened when the owner was HOME.

Forgot to add: this happened in a residential area where people were around.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

jinj, I don't know nor do I want to know the Rescue you dealt with. All Rescues have their own rules whether you feel they are right or wrong.

I see your location is listed as PNW. I have a firend who lives in the PNW and it can be cold, rainy, snowy, hot and dry. Not weather I like to leave my dogs out in.

So if you are only gone about 10 hours a week, what is wrong with crating the dog(s), maybe in a room where you can close the door also so the kitties are safe and they wouldn't go tease the dogs. Most dogs will curl up in their crate and take a nap, so what harm is it to have the dogs in the house, in crates so everyone is safe.

I don't know how you kennel is set up, but you can configure it so it would ba attched to the house with access from a house door.

Timber1, I think you get too worked up about these types discussions. All rescues have different rules and NO one Rescue Organization is Perfect, just like there are NO perfect people. There is no reason for the OP to email you the name of the rescue that turned them down, sorry but it is really none of your business. 

Not aimed at the OP here, but people can sound great on the board typing a message. They can slant and tell what makes them look good. This board has in the past had people representing something they weren't. 

Val


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI cannot understand why to leave a dog in a tiny crate where they can move the minimum when you are NOT home could be better than to be in an outside kennel where the dog can play, move and make enough muscular tone unless you live in extreme weather conditions or have big predators in the proximities.


Here in the United States we have HUMAN predators.

People that steal dogs to use as bait for training fighting dogs. People that steal dogs to sell to research facilities. People that steal dogs to torture and kill them.

I would never feel comfortable leaving a dog outside, alone when I am not home.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

All of us that rescue dogs, be it through a rescue, privately, or a shelter develop criteria that seems reasonable for our comfort zone. That is why we align ourselves with one group over another. 
No one has to step up and save even one dog. If group “A” decides they want to hold on to a dog for years looking for the perfect home, that is okay. It is a choice they made and at least one dog will be safe from a dismal fate. If group “B” decides they want to adopt dogs to adult only homes, that is also okay. If a group thinks outdoor adoptions are to risky, and wait a little longer to find the dog a home they feel comfortable with, good for them. The point is, it is not our job to regulate other groups. We just have to make sure we agree with the group we are in.

I tend to be on the strict side. I worked at a County Shelter for seven years and I personally have killed way too many dogs. I am not referring to the County strays, as the adoption rate at our shelter for dogs is 90%. The other 10% are the strays that were so aggressive they were a danger to the public. 

The dogs that haunt me were sacrificed by the owner. These were dogs that we told folks we could not take because we have to take in the County strays. These were dogs that owners would not bother to take to the Humane Society because they wanted a quick answer. The owners had to sign these dogs over for the purpose of Euthanasia to leave them at the shelter. For that reason alone I have strong opinions on what I think is an acceptable home for the dogs my time, money, and conscience are invested in. I can’t tell you the number of dogs that owners place on craigslist that are euthanized within a week of giving them away.

It is one thing as a rescue to go to a shelter and pick dogs to evaluate, and determine if they will fit into the rescue criteria. As a rescue you know the fate of some you cannot save, and that makes you feel sad, guilty, and angry. Now be the person that has to take the life of that dog. 

Not all shelter workers are evil villains running around with euth juice waiting for the “time up” date to kill pets. Many folks forget we are people with companionate hearts that go home and cry because of cold hearted owners.

For every time an owner had me kill their pet because it chewed the outside of their home, dug holes in the yard, stained the carpets, barks all day and disturbs the neighbors, menaced a kid at the fence, bit the meter reader, keeps running away, killed the neighbor’s cat, or was shot for being in livestock, my heart determined that no dog in my personal control would ever be put into of those situations. 

Maybe I could adopt out more dogs if I changed my personal values, but to me it is not worth the risk. I am friends with many rescue groups, and at times I do not agree with what they do, but it is their group and not my place to judge. 

I have had a hand in placing over 350 dogs since 2005. Only two have come back. I do follow up e-mails every six months on every adoption. My dogs are happy and healthy. I can sleep at night knowing I did well with those 350 dogs. 

I do not condemn those that support outdoor adoptions, and I do not appreciate being condemned for not. We are all out to do the best we can. We all have a common bond. We love German Shepherds.

To the common comment, “rescues that are to strict are the reason people go to breeders”. I say, “it is because some breeders are not strict enough that my services are needed”.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

(stands and applauds)


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Great post, Paula!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That is a very heartfelt emotional post for me to read. 

I am struggling with SO much right now. 

I am very green at this compared to you.
And I am already ready to give up. I feel like I straddle a fence of adopter or get involved more in Shadow's rescue. I feel loyal to them, but question things...

What you said has helped me Paula. I need to back away and try to decide how I feel first. Then I will know who and what to agree with. 

I always just think a home is better than PTS....or boarding....but then I think no it is not, the RIGHT home...I am really struggling right now. 

I am of no use to anyone or any dog, except my own right now.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Daisy,
I used to be so overwhelmed. I tried to do everything on my own.
I am a major control freak.
That is when I had to lay out what I was trying to accomplish, how I was going to do it, and most important what I could not do.

Don't give up. That is what this board is for. To help when our fellow dog lovers are feeling low. To listen and offer experiences that might help another have the answers they are looking for.

Paula


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Quote:To the common comment, “rescues that are to strict are the reason people go to breeders”. I say, “it is because some breeders are not strict enough that my services are needed”.


I could not have said it better. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's mom
> 
> 
> > Quote:To the common comment, “rescues that are to strict are the reason people go to breeders”. I say, “it is because some breeders are not strict enough that my services are needed”.
> ...


Me either! That was a very profound and true statement!


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the helpful replies, I'm working with a rescue right now, I will see how it goes. Maybe I'm not right to get another GSD, and should be looking into another breed. I have been to the local shelters and all the dogs are rottweiler mixes, something that does not appeal to me.

I'm no expert in anything, and certainly not in dogs, thats why its great to hear so many different opinions on here. I understand that people who work with rescue groups want what is best for the dog but can not possibly save all dogs. I thought they would place dogs in greatly improved situations, not 100% perfect situations, as they do not exist.

I used to work in a cat rescue, where a lady came in to try and adopt a cat. She filled out a standard application, and indicated that she would be getting it declawed. The rescue owner went ballistic on her (which is obvious why), saying that she can not take the cat home. Other workers had to calm the owner down, reasoning with her, telling her a cat with no claws is better than the cat being put down. The rescue owner had to settle for the best thing, far from perfect but better than death.


My outside kennel is 100% enclosed with a padlocked gate, a roof, some walls covered, concrete floor, wood shaving bedding, another kennel within that kennel incase she gets cold. GSDs can take cold temperatures I thought, not as cold as huskies though.

I have cameras that record any movement around the house (for wildlife watching mainly) with offsite uploaded storage. Half a dozen of my neighbors are sheriff/state police. Its a safe area, I like to think so.
I have a very good security system, will not explain how it works on here.

I have a Petmate plastic (48"L X 32"W X 35"H) sized crate that our GSD sleeps in at night. I think this is big enough for her . . ?
The reason I don't leave her in there when no one is home, is that she likes to watch the deer and other animals in the yard. If my house burns down, one less pet that gets harmed too.

Here is my dog in one of my yards, she loves to run around there. I'm sure that she would be happier with a buddy . . . ?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

If all you say is true, and of course if I ran a rescue I would need to see for myself, but I would adopt a dog to you in a second. 

You have raised a very interesting topic in this thread for me. Something I have been struggling with. 

I am not sure I agree with the rescue I volunteer for, or several other rescues for that matter. My burdens to ponder. 

But thanks to all on this thread, it has helped me think. 

I had a nighmare last night too. Someone dropped about 5 pups and the Mom off in the middle of my neighborhood. I was walking to get my son at the bus stop, they were crawling every where. 
I was freaked. They were in hidous shape, looked like mange or something. 
There was nothing I could do. I had to get my son, I have dogs at home, my mind was racing. 
Neighbors were out of their house, whispering, look she is just leaving them....
I could not take it, I was trying to put them in a box, not knowing what to do...in my head I was thinking they would have to be PTS...Then I woke up.

It was HORRIBLE. 
I do not know why I am feeling like I am responsable for all the homeless dogs right now. I am just overwhelmed. The country is. And for rescues to either be intaking to many and not giving each dog proper care ......
OR denying people an animal because they smoke or whatever is really confusing. 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Lauri,

what is your response to the person that takes 10-12 shepherds at a time, lives on a farm and most dogs are outside in a fenced are.

Actually, a double fenced are, because she also has horses. 

Val, you are right, I do get a bit to fired up sometimes. But a subsequent poster made the following comment and I agree with all but the last comment. Heck, that is why I take dogs that have bit a bit tough to deal with.

I always just think a home is better than PTS....or boarding....but then I think no it is not.


----------

